# 1980s Time Capsule Invites.. What should I put in there?



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Not sure if you have a Cracker Barrel restaurant in your neck of the woods, but at one time they sold boxes that contained candy brands from the 60's, 70's and 80's. That could be something.


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

Hairspray....lol


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Hairspray now that is funny! LOL. What about mini rubix cubes?I found some on ebay pretty cheap. I would love to do a mix tape but no one has tapes anymore


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You can put "call me...867-5309 Jenny"


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Neon hair bands or head bands, a pet rock, Rubiks cube is a great idea..


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Troll dolls and roller skates come to mind......


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the troll dolls and roller skates idea.
If I put or make a time capsule should it just be a box you think? What would you make the time capsule out of? I was even thinking of an old scrapbook


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Are you going to hand deliver these?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Slap bracelets, jelly bracelets, anything NEON, care bears (how cool would it be to do a Halloween version?), Pac Man, fingerless gloves, Koosh balls (invented in 86!), pound puppies, LEG WARMERS, freaky sunglasses like this or this


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Slap bracelets, jelly bracelets, anything NEON, care bears (how cool would it be to do a Halloween version?), Pac Man, fingerless gloves, Koosh balls (invented in 86!), pound puppies, LEG WARMERS, freaky sunglasses like this or this


It's so crazy that a lot of that stuff has come back into fashion again! I've seen jelly bracelets everywhere, legwarmers too. Even Kanye wore those weird venetian blind-like shades.

If you do hairspray, it's GOTTA be Aquanet or nothin'.

The ULTIMATE 80s zombie was Michael Jackson in Thriller so maybe keychains from that era:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_i...Jackson Key Chain Ring Thriller Button NEW NR

I guess what you put in the time capsule depends on what container you're using as the time capsule.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Have you looked at the clear mailing tubes? or you could use paper towel rolls if you don't want the contents visible. Can't wait to see what you come up with, sounds like a really cool invite.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Slap bracelets, jelly bracelets, anything NEON, care bears (how cool would it be to do a Halloween version?), Pac Man, fingerless gloves, Koosh balls (invented in 86!), pound puppies, LEG WARMERS, freaky sunglasses like this or this


LOVE ALL OF THESE ITEMS! And some of those you can buy in bulk which would be cheaper


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

offmymeds said:


> Have you looked at the clear mailing tubes? or you could use paper towel rolls if you don't want the contents visible. Can't wait to see what you come up with, sounds like a really cool invite.


Clear mailing tubes now that sounds like a time capsule. As far as invitations go half I will be hand delivering but I usually mail at least 20. So I would want to do something that wont cost me too much in shipping $6 an invite in shipping doesnt sound like a lot but when you add it times 20 OUCH


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> It's so crazy that a lot of that stuff has come back into fashion again! I've seen jelly bracelets everywhere, legwarmers too. Even Kanye wore those weird venetian blind-like shades.
> 
> If you do hairspray, it's GOTTA be Aquanet or nothin'.
> 
> ...


AQUANET BABY! And michael was the ultimate zombie amazing ideas here from this forum. Thank you so much


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

LOOK WHAT I FOUND AT THE DOLLAR STORE
http://www.dollartree.com/toys-game...es/210c240c240p300960/index.pro?method=search


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok last thing just bought 300 Jelly Bracelets for $8 . Dont know if that was a good deal or not but I snatched it up. Free Shipping


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Have you been to the Oriental Trading site yet? That sounds like a good deal on the bracelets.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

A bit more Halloween themed would be Madballs. They've been re-released!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm doing an 80's (not the prom zombie thing , which is very cool!!) too! How about hair scrunchies, troll dolls, hair bows, dead corsages, ?? I'll keep thinking


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

why don't you go along the lines of the tube, but do what offmymeds suggested with the paper towel/toilet paper tubes.. Then cover them in a neon colored tissue paper? Be way cheaper and then you can save extra for the shipping or more stuff?? 

Also, do you remember friendship pins? Little safety pins that you covered in beads?, banana clips for the hair, I'll keep thinking! This is helping me for mine as well


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am starting to collect 80's stuff on Pinterest .. Here's my link http://pinterest.com/sunmum/80-s/

I also though of sequinned gloves, leg warmers, etc but I don't know how big your capsules will be.


----------

